# Is this Blue Green Algae?



## msjonker (May 31, 2004)

Hi guys,
Before I start treating the algae outbreak in my tank, I want to be sure its what I think it is. The best identification I can make of it is BGA. Its definitely green, darker (almost brown) on some things and lighter on other things, and sort of like fuzz. Its always been on the "bananas" on my banana plants and is starting to take over my microsword. It leaves my cabomba, hygrophila, and amazon sword alone.

I was wondering if anyone can make a positive identification of it.

Here are some pictures of it:

















Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like Black Brush to to me (BBA).

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I would say BBA as well. What is your co2 and how are your macros? A good steady 20-30ppm co2 will go a long ways towards controlling that. People have also reported that Flourish dosed normally will eventually stop it as well.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

BBA All the way. Many ways to combat this. What you must make sure though is that you have proper lighting and that your co2 is in line (Exactly like Bert pointed out, thanks bert.. . Removing the effected leaves (if possible) is also a good start. If that isn't a possibility a hydrogen piroxide dip can always help kill it off. The most important thing though is getting your tank and it's nutrients in line. Without getting the co2/nutrients in line the BBA will just return down the road. There are a ton of topics already floating around here discussing how to attack BBA. I know I have had it in just about every one of my high light tanks, and once I got my co2 and nutrients in line it has disappeared and not returned.

Matt


----------

